# Pit Bull Attack Due to Idiot Owners



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Teen attacked 

Its sad that this happened, but worse is the city wanting to ban the dogs but its was due to idiot owners - why can't they be banned???


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

This is so sad....I just wish the headline read "Dog attacks Teen" because any dog of any breed can attack. My view is "Punish the abusers, because the breeds have had enough!" The people who let those dogs run lose are at fault and should be held accountable for the attack.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

I don't agree, certain dogs are more prone to this type of behavior. You should need a special license to own these type of dogs. This isn't to say all breeds couldn't be trained to behave a specific way or that these breeds can't be great pets, but when you take the number of serious dog attacks, its largely populated with these and other similarly vicious breeds.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: networknI don't agree, certain dogs are more prone to this type of behavior. You should need a special license to own these type of dogs. This isn't to say all breeds couldn't be trained to behave a specific way or that these breeds can't be great pets, but when you take the number of serious dog attacks, its largely populated with these and other similarly vicious breeds.


Wrong! There are many places where people think gsds are the vicious breed. So you had better watch your mouth or you might find yourself on the other end of this type of thinking!


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Easy Tiger, I wasn't saying ANY dog wasn't capable of attacking, however certainly in this part of the world and throughout Asia, these type of dogs make up the majority of serious dog attacks. 

So much so in NZ and Australia there are constant talks of them being banned as a breed, and already you need to notify your local council if you are going to own one.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you say "the number of serious dog attacks, it's largely populated with these and other similarly vicious breeds", are you talking about what happens in New Zealand? i'm a firm beleiver that people who own dogs (any breed) give the breed a bad name by not being responsible owners. bad breeding doesn't help matters but you shouldn't buy a dog of that caliper. do you know the story about Michael Vick the famous American football player (quarter back). well he was busted for dog fighting. he owned 60 or more Pit Bulls that fought. after they were rescued several became therapy dogs, all were rehomed except for one that to be euthanized. PitBulls can be good pets. Pit Bull owners need to be good owners.


> Originally Posted By: networknI don't agree, certain dogs are more prone to this type of behavior. You should need a special license to own these type of dogs. This isn't to say all breeds couldn't be trained to behave a specific way or that these breeds can't be great pets, but when you take the number of serious dog attacks, its largely populated with these and other similarly vicious breeds.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Just some to think about.Last year(2007) 66% of dog attacks,was done by pit-bull/pit-bull mix and rottweiller/rottie-mix.that's a big number,compared to other breeds.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Is that percentage of attacks or percentage of reported attacks. People don't report when they get bitten by small dogs. Granted that a large dog like a Pit or Rottie can cause a lot more damage so it is more likely to be reported. Anyone who just lets their dogs run loose is a moron and should be barred from owning other dogs.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

yes,owner are at fault!Totally agree with that! absolute moron!!!!
But i desagree,about people not reporting "small dog"attack.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

That's why I stipulated serious attacks. IE Involving injury, I am mostly quoting NZ/Australia/Asia since I don't live in the US/Canada I can't really make that call. 

Pit Bulls can be good pets, and I have stated that at every opportunity, however they do have a certain propensity for aggressive behavior. When we went to puppy classes, there were 30 dogs, these nice people had been bringing their pitbull to classes for 4 weeks before us, seemed to understand and be following the guidelines, but it was their dog and another pitbull cross who were always growling and snapping and attacking the other dogs, until the tutor suggested muzzling them. They had been socializing the dog with people and other dogs since it was 7 weeks old, but it just wanted to kill everything.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I just read an article posted by my training center. It stated that the top three dogs that bite are: 

The top 3 most aggressive dog breeds

Attention, America, or at least all you state and local politicians who are banning or considering banning ownership of pit bulls, Rottweilers and other big, scary dogs: In the midst of your rush to pass breed specific legislation, a new study has shown that the most aggressive dog breed in the world is ...

Yes, the dachshund, the weiner dog, better known in some countries as the sausage dog.

This vicious beast, despite enjoying a good reputation, is at the very top of a list of 33 dog breeds that were rated for their aggression in a study that analyzed the behavior of thousands of dogs.

One in five dachshunds have bitten or tried to bite strangers; about one in five have attacked other dogs, and one in 12 have snapped at their owners, according to the study, which was reported in the London Telegraph.

Before all you dachshund owners start experiencing the same fears as pit bull owners, and begin contemplating how to hide your pet from authorities (a large bun, perhaps?), it should be pointed out that, as a small dog, a dachshund won't inflict the same amount of damage as a large one, or the same amount of headlines.

So you're probably safe. Now that we're all relaxed we can move on to No. 2 on the most aggressive list .... German Shepherd, maybe? Perhaps the Chow Chow, or Doberman.

Nope. It's the chihuahua. Look out, Paris Hilton.

Chihuahuas, even smaller than dachshunds, and the fashion accessory of choice for Paris Hilton and other celebrities, were the second most hostile breed.

According to the study, they are fairly regularly snapping or attempting to bite strangers, family and other dogs.

In third place was another small dog ... the breed that captured our heart in the television show, Frazier -- the Jack Russell terrier. The study shows beyond any doubt: Small dogs are not to be trusted.

Just kidding, of course. But that is precisely the sort of generalization those passing laws against pit bulls are making. (Then again, they are probably small politicians, who really can't be trusted.)

There may, however, actually be some basis behind my theory that small dogs often display a bit of a Napolean complex -- at least judging from the number that yap and snap at my big dog.

Dr. James Serpell, a University of Pennsylvania researcher who worked on the study, said smaller breeds might be more genetically predisposed towards aggressive behavior than larger dogs.



"Reported levels of aggression in some cases are concerning, with rates of bites or bite attempts rising as high as 20 per cent toward strangers and 30 per cent toward unfamiliar dogs," he added.

Most research into canine aggression up to now has focused on dog bites, but researchers said that data (pit bulls aren't at the top of that list either) is misleading. Most dog bites aren't reported, and because the bites of big dogs are more likely to get reported, they are generally viewed as more aggressive.

The study, published this week in the journal Applied Animal Behaviour Science, involved researchers from the University of Pennsylvania questioning 6,000 dog owners. Breeds scoring low for aggression included Basset hounds, golden retrievers, labradors, Siberian huskies. The rottweiler, pit bull and Rhodesian ridgeback scored average or below average marks for hostility towards strangers. Greyhounds rated the most docile.

The study also showed that "temperament testing" isn't all it's cracked up to be.

Owners of 67 dogs temperament tested and subsequently adopted from one shelter were interviewed by telephone within 13 months of adoption. The interviews included questions about jumping up, house soiling, separation-related behavior, barking and aggressive behavior.

In evaluating dogs that passed the temperament test used by the shelter, it was found that 40.9% exhibited lunging, growling, snapping, and/or biting after adoption. When barking was included, this percentage rose to 71.2%.

"Our results indicated that there are certain types of aggressive tendencies (territorial, predatory, and intra-specific aggression) that are not reliably exhibited during temperament testing using this particular evaluation process," the researchers said The researchers said temperament tests often fail to identify certain types of aggression.



Sent in to YABTC by

~ Mary Mignogna


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Read the same report!!!! So if network wants to say easy tiger to other trusted members please keep in mind that perhaps in New Zealand life is different but in the good old USA there should be innocence til proven guilty- pit bulls included.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWRead the same report!!!! So if network wants to say easy tiger to other trusted members please keep in mind that perhaps in New Zealand life is different but in the good old USA there should be innocence til proven guilty- pit bulls included.


Here Here!! Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Oh cmon guys, you are acting like I attacked someone, when I simply felt the response was well outweighed to the original opinion. Lighten up already. 

FYI the last 8 dog attacks in NZ involved Pitbull's and there was another one today.

BTW I wonder how many kids or even people end up in hospital with serious life altering injuries because they were attacked by a Chihuahua, dashund or sausage dog vs that of Pitbulls. It is FACT that pitbulls are more aggressive as a breed, and a lot of pitbull owners get those dogs for that very reason, and because they want an aggressive dog, they treat it in a manner that encourages that naturally aggressive manner. Its not like anyone can claim they aren't more aggressive as a breed than other breeds, because there are a lot of studies out there that support them. 

Now AGAIN I have said this doesn't proclude PB's being awesome trustworthy pets, but I think it helps if owners of these types of animals are more aware of the natural tendancies and learn to handle these animals accordingly to allow them to be good pets. Since right now this isn't occuring, and since whilst my personal perference is to band them, I personally believe a license to own these type of pets should be mandatory. I can't see why anyone who genuinely wanted one of these animals for legitimate reasons would object. I would happily participate in said program if I wanted one, and if for some reason a similar thing was done for shepherds, I would participate in that as well. 

I think people are overreacting and getting bent out of shape because of a misunderstanding.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: networkn
> It is FACT that pitbulls are more aggressive as a breed, and a lot of pitbull owners get those dogs for that very reason, and because they want an aggressive dog, they treat it in a manner that encourages that naturally aggressive manner. Its not like anyone can claim they aren't more aggressive as a breed than other breeds, because there are a lot of studies out there that support them.


This is where I have to step in, I am one of 8 board of directors for a non-profit organization here in San Antonio, Texas who educate our community on "pit bulls" and BSL. You are mistaken when you say that "pit bulls" are more aggressive as a breed. They are not, infact, they are loyal dogs who should not show any type of aggression what so ever toward humans. The aggression toward humans people see in these dogs are 1. a result of poor breeding, dog fighters taking the meanest bitch and putting her with the meanest male, 2. training (or lack of), this is a working breed, they must be engaged just like a GSD, or they become bored and distructive, 3. being kept tied at all times, this will drive any dog nuts, lack of socialization is never a good thing. They can be however, dog aggresive (which is different from human aggression), but, not all are. I know of quite a few pitty's who happily live with other dogs and animals with no problems. 
What studies are you reffering to? Here are some stats from ATTS.org

Breed Name _________________Tested_Passed_Failed_ Percent 
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER______586___494___92___84.3% 
AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE 
TERRIER_______________________548___457___91___83.4%
STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER_____80____71____9____88.8% 
GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG_________2875__2,401__474__83.5% 
GOLDEN RETRIEVER______________703___592__111___84.2% 
LHASA APSO____________________26____18____8____69.2% 
BELGIAN SHEEPDOG_______________459__366__93____79.7% 
BELGIAN TERVUREN_______________421__328___93___77.9% 




> Originally Posted By: networkn
> I think people are overreacting and getting bent out of shape because of a misunderstanding.


You are absolutely right, more than not, people believe what the media has fed them, and most times, the media fails to report everything that happened in an attack. Most cases, when a dog (and not just the "pit bull") is attacking an animal (usually a smaller dog), they turn on the human because the human did something to move its attention to them such as scream, try to kick/hit the attacking dog or yank on the leash of their dog to get it away, and the attacking dog already being in the "red zone" turns to attack what they percieve as a threat. Being in the "red zone" they are not thinking in their normal state. 99% of the time, the only one to blame is the owner of the attacking dog, not the dog; because the owner allowed the dog to be put in a situation where their dog could run loose. 

*Ten Facts About Pit Bulls Every One Should Know *
1. Pit Bulls are commonly used as therapy dogs. Whether they are visiting a senior care facility or helping someone recover from an emotional accident, Pit Bulls are making a mark as outstanding therapy dogs.

2. Pit Bulls are used in Search and Rescue work. One example of well known SAR Pit Bulls is Kris Crawford and her dogs. Kris and her dogs have helped save the lives of many people during their efforts. http://www.ForPitsSake.org

3. Pit Bulls serve as narcotic and bomb sniffing dogs. One Pit Bull, Popsicle (named that because he was found in an old freezer) has the largest recorded single drug find in Texas history. Read more about Popsicle here . Including how he found over 3,000 lbs of cocaine in Hildago, Texas. 

4. Pit Bulls are great with kids. They weren't referred to as the "nanny's dog" for nothing that's for sure.

5. Pit Bulls are not human aggressive. The American Pit Bull Terrier as a breed is not human aggressive. In fact, quite the opposite is true of the breed. They are gentle and loving dogs. Like any dog individuals can be unsound and have behavior problems.

6. The Pit Bull was so popular in the early 1900's they were our mascot not only in World War One, but World War Two as well. They were featured on recruiting and propoganda posters during this time period.

7. Sgt. Stubby. A Pit Bull war hero. Stubby was wounded in action twice, he saved his entire platoon by warning them of a poison gas attack and he single handedly captured a German spy.

8. Pete the Pup on the orginal Little Rascals was a Pit Bull.

9. Pit Bulls score an 83.4% passing rate with the American Temperament Test Society. That's better than the popular Border Collie (a breed who scores 79.6%). View the ATTS stats here.

10. They are dogs not killing machines.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

More useful information-

*MYTH: All Pit Bulls are mean and vicious.* 

It is reported on temperament tests conducted by the American Temperament Test Society that Pit Bulls had a passing rate of 82% or better -- compared to only 77% of the general dog population. 

These temperament tests consist of putting a dog through a series of unexpected situations, some involving strangers. 

Any signs of unprovoked aggression or panic in these situations result in failure of the test. The achievement of Pit Bulls in this study disproves that they are inherently aggressive to people. (Please visit ATTS.org) 

*MYTH: A Pit Bull that shows aggression towards an animal will go for people next. *

"Many working breeds have antipathy towards other animals - coonhounds go mad at the sight of a raccoon, foxhounds will not hesitate to tear a dog-like fox to shreds, greyhounds live to chase and maul rabbits and even dog-like coyotes. Even the ever-friendly beagle will slaughter a rabbit, given the chance. 

And yet the greyhound, **** and foxhound and beagle are among the friendliest of breeds towards humans. And it is the same with the pit bulldog. His work through the years has been control of other animals - never humans. A correct pit bull is more often than not submissive toward all humans, and adores children. 

A pit bull that snarls, lunges or growls at non-threatening humans is NOT typical of the breed." (Written by Diane Jessup)
Pit bulls that do show aggressive behavior towards humans are not typical of the breed and should be humanely euthanized


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

sigh. *AGAIN* I didn't say they were unable to be good companions, good pets or nice animals. 

However, the number of attacks that involve these animals is high. Like I said, in NZ the last *8* attacks were pitbulls. All the things you are talking with bad owners can be found in most if not all breeds. Whilst I personally feel they should be banned, at the minimum they should require a license to own. You should be able to show you are going to be a responsible owner. If you did this, either way the statistics would drop resulting in lower numbers of attacks, a better attitude toward the breed by people over time, and a better quality of bred dogs. I will see if I can find some studies but a google search should find some information.

I am not saying own a GSD and not a Pitbull, I am not even comparing them, I am saying right now there are more problems with Pitbulls than I consider ok, and there are steps that can be taken to assist with solving the problem, that simply "saying" they can be nice pets doesn't do. 

You say they aren't more aggressive than other breeds yet they are chosen by the dig fighting people over any other breed, why is that?

Perhaps down here the breeding is the problem, but either way the problem exists. Do we just sit on our hands and wait for a few more kids to get mauled, or should something be done (whatever it is) to resolve the problem?

The other point is, if these dogs are not more aggressive, how do you explain that in a group of more than 30 pets BOTH the pitbulls were behaving aggressively? Is that just bad owners? Because what are the chances that in 30 people those two people were bad owners and they happened to own pit bulls, yet none of the other puppies seemed to be behaving in this manner.

BTW my comment about easy tiger was simply me letting bowwowmeow that her comment of " you better shut your mouth" was uncalled for. Trusted member she/he may be, however this doesn't give that person any right to respond in such a way, and as a trusted member, doesn't mean I can't respond if she/he does.


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elfwolfeMore useful information-
> 
> *MYTH: All Pit Bulls are mean and vicious.*
> 
> ...


I was just about to reply with these same statistics especially the Temperment Testings ones! I agree with you 100%! Pit Bulls are truly one of the most loyal breeds (besides GSDs ofcoarse







) That is why morons make them fighters because they want to please they're owners so badly, This was stated in the Michael Vick "Animal Witness" on Animal Planet as well... Pits are GREAT Dogs! It's the ignorrant owners that need to be banned in situations like this not the dogs, they CANNOT choose who their owners are...They don't choose to be trained to act with agressive tendancies... It's their IDIOT owners who do this to them, APBT are not born this way... They're made this way be human stupidity...


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

There are so many attacks by "pit bulls" now because they are the popular dog, and before the "pit bull" it was rotties, before that it was GSD's, and before that it was dobermans.... If you look at the trend, it is usually the popular breed at that particular time. I do agree that people should be able to show they can be a responsible owner, but not to just a "pit bull", but to any dog, because eventually the trend will move onto another breed. However, this will not stop the irresponsible people, or the dog fighters from hiding who are the main culprits.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Ok lets say all that's true, then it STILL comes back to either banning them because you cannot control human stupidity, or controlling who gets one. It doesn't really matter whether they are inherently dangerous or only that way when people push them in that direction, because the end result is still the same, APBT's attacking people. Ultimately the goal should be to not have this happen, and how do we as a community achieve this? 

Another thing is that even if a lab, terrier, or most other types of dogs attack you you stand a fighting chance to some degree, if a PB gets its jaws around you, they lock and you are in trouble.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: networknI don't agree, certain dogs are more prone to this type of behavior. You should need a special license to own these type of dogs.


I live in the land of BSL....The only thing that this law has done is create more problems. You need vast amounts of resources to enforce it, and most cities/towns do not have those kinds of resources. Your supposed to license your dog anyway, not matter what breed and only a small portion of people do that. 

And It does not stop people from breeding, it just means the good breeders have stopped. In a few years my Province will be the example of why BSL does not work, we will have a bunch of *intact * (because vets will report Pit bulls under a certain age) *untrained *Pit Bulls running around. 

I do feel bad for the child and the dogs, but people need to start being responsible pet owners. Until then tragedies like this will keep happening.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The locking jaw is a myth: http://www.austinlostpets.com/kidskorner...%20Pit%20Bulls:


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Networkn:

I highly recommend you watch the Michael Vick "Animal Witness" special on Animal Planet. It really educated myself and my DH.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: networkn
> Another thing is that even if a lab, terrier, or most other types of dogs attack you you stand a fighting chance to some degree, if a PB gets its jaws around you, they lock and you are in trouble.


not true, "pit bulls" do not have a "locking jaw", this is a myth that people who are afraid of "pit bulls" and the media have spread to scare people. Any dog over 30lbs can cause serious damage, not just "pit bulls"; on July 24, 2008 and old english sheep dog killed a14 month old child in Erie, PA. Aug. 1, 2008 here in San Antonio, Tx, a lab was called a "pit bull" after it attacked sheep. July 9, 2008, loose dog that attacked alpaca's was claimed to "be a "pit bull" though the owner of the alpaca's could not be sure". lot of attacks are blaimed on "pit bull's" because they make the news. We have seen people go as far as to claim a dalmation that snapped at a kid as a "pit bull". When I called my local animal control on two dogs that get out of their yard and chase kids to and from school, they were a golden retriever and a hound mix, the person on te phone said (3 times!!!) "so they are aggressive "pit bull's" right?" and I would say "no, they are a golden retriever and a hound mix". People here have learned that if yousay its "an aggressive pit bull" the AC will get out faster. The down side is, the "bite statistics" also get messed up because of the false reporting, and because most people will not report the little dog bits (if they would, there would be alot more stink over the little dogs).


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76Networkn:
> 
> I highly recommend you watch the Michael Vick "Animal Witness" special on Animal Planet. It really educated myself and my DH.


Ditto!! I watched this, and I thought they did a great job of reporting the good, bad and ugly of the breed! A very non-biased report!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Because it is the human factor that is causing the problem with the Bull breeds if you ban then breed the humans will just switch to something else.

Then you will have Mastiff attacks. And then Great Dane attacks. And then Ridgeback attacks.

Until they eventually get the German Shepherds. And those get banned.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: networkn
> You say they aren't more aggressive than other breeds yet they are chosen by the dog fighting people over any other breed, why is that?


I would say that they are more tenacious than other breeds and that they get chosen because of this plus their strength, blinding loyalty and the perceived image status they bring to those types of people.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Last night I went to my daughter's soccer game. She is 6 yrs old. There was a man there with a full grown pit and then I had Marley who is 6 months old now (GSD). Most parents let their children go right up to the Pit and pet him because he was wagging his tail and acting all friendly. Only two parents let their children pet Marley. She was much more reserved and just sitting and watching everything. No excessive tail wagging and slobbering. She was viewed as the "mean" dog and the Pit was acting so "Lab-like" that it was automatically seen as a super friendly dog. 

I would be afraid that if Pits get banned then my GSD might be the next breed on the chopping block.


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: networkn
> ...


EXACTLY! I definitely couldn't agree with you more! I also agree with a couple other comments made. Firstly, I also agree that the "Animal Witness:The Michael Vick Case" was very informative and was made very well! Secondly, I also live in an area of BSL. It has done nothing. The owners of these dogs who have taught them aggressive behaviors either still have them or have tossed them out, still bringing about "attacks". While, the good APBT owner's have been forced to responsibly re-home their loving pets to new owners, move to a non-BSL area or hide them. It really has not solved anything. Finally, I also agree that GSD's could be next with these kind of actions along with any breed that sometimes gets a bad rap. Dobes, Rotties, Mastiffs, Boxers, Huskies, Akitas, Etc. I know at local BSL meetings people brought up these breeds. We just need to try to stop it now before the breed we all on this forum hold dearest to our hearts get pulled in!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Let me just say this, you never hear about all the dogs that go through life without ever harming a soul. Just like you rarely hear about people helping other people. You just hear about the killing and violence. Thats just life. I don't care what numbers and stats say. I had a rotty for 12 years that never harmed any person or any dog. Like others have already said, I put all blame on the idiot owners. Pitbulls have been banned from my city because lack of education. But guess what, I see tough guys walking around with their pit bulls everyday with their big tow chains. I don't know where I was going with this post. I guess I'm just pissed about this type of thing and the way its handled.

Just to show how people don't give a crap about rules, heres a quick story. My city requires that you register your dog with them upon the first rabies shot. So as soon as Sasha got hers (a couple of weeks ago) I went to the city hall to register her. I got tag #0009. I was only the 9th person to register my dog this year out of our city which has about 5k people. And I'm sure there are atleast 100 dogs here.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

A lot of dogs are mis typed at pit bulls or are called pit bull mixes. To learn more about these misunderstood dogs, visit http://www.arottalove.org - a non-profit in Minnesota that has been using education to help change people's minds. 

Even the AVMA (American Vet. Medical Association) and the CDC (Centers for Disease Control) in Atlanta state that no one breed is born more aggressive than another. Bully breeds were bred to be aggressive to non-humans however and as such bully owners need to understand their dog. I've known 3 bullies personally and none of them have been aggressive to me. They should not be banned because of the few. Look at the number of bites vs. the number of dogs...very small %.

In the end...I'm glad I'm not getting banned just because I'm a white guy and a lot of white guys do lots of bad crimes...so let's just ban the white guys and there will be no more crime! The logic about dog banning doesn't work - its is the very reason the Netherlands reversed their ban - it didn't work.

To learn more you can read through my blog on dog bans. http://www.nodogban.com

Kind Regards

Robert Davis


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with a lot on this thread. 
It is going on in a lot of communities around me. I know Kansas City, KS there has been a ban for yrs. 
They still own them though. 
They just broke up a dog fighting ring on the Kansas side. 
I feel it is bad owners. 
Not to long ago, an elderly woman in KCK was killed. The owner of the PB left it in the back yard, always. 
The woman called the animal control several times nothing was done. The dog finally had it, jumped the fence and attacked and killed her. I use the term attacked as the media did, it probably jumped up on her desperate for attention and she had a heart attack. 
The media around here goes crazy. 
In Independence MO. I man was severly attacked by 3 PB's , a care taker of a rental property let the dogs out, they had been locked in a house for a week by themselves. 
Now they want them banned in Independence. They showed the man from his hospital bed over and over on TV, it was horrible. 
I feel for these people that have been hurt. 
I just do not want bans. My dogs may be next. 
I want tougher pentalties for irresponsable owners. 
I even am watching Shadow with his puppy biting, the next thing you know, someone will say my dog attacked them. 
When I take him to the park, they look at him like I brought a wolf!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is my own personal experience with pit bulls.

I live just outside of Boston. There are many dogparks in my area. I've taken my dogs to them almost every day, for over a decade. Sometimes there are altercations between dogs, but never have I seen one with a pit. Dog park people here have come to accept pits like any other breed, and some people look at them as the breed with the better manners. They fit in flawlessly.

My local shelter, like so many others, are full of pitbulls. They don't put them down, unless they meet the criteria like any other breed for euthanasia here. They do sit longer, but more because there are roadblocks to adoption, such as landlords and homeowners insurance and many misconceptions about the breed. The adoption coordinator/trainor at the shelter had her own pit, who died of cancer not long ago. She now fosters pits from the shelter. She loves and understands the breed. I also have a friend who recently adopted one of their pits, who sadly sat in the shelter for a year. And then my friend's son, who is a fireman, has a pit and I've come to love that dog. He acquired the dog when it failed the police academy because it was too friendly (I'll be posting this dog in A Star is Born thread in rescue section soon).

Pits are an acceptable part of our culture here. I haven't heard of anyone trying to ban the breed here in my city, but if they did, I assume, and hope, there would be an uprising. Nobody here would put up with that kind of crap.

On the other hand, just over the bridge is the city of Boston. Some of their culture is different, and apparently, they DO have problems with pits, to the point they had to enact a law to muzzle all pits when out in public (not sure if this is, or how it is, enforced). I see the responsible pit people from Boston bringing their dogs to my city to play in our parks now. Interesting, eh? Also, Boston Animal shelter, last I heard, would only adopt out their pits OUTSIDE the city of Boston, to places like my own town. The director of the shelter eventually moved on and moved out, and now runs a shelter in New York and has her own Pit Bull rescue. 

To me, agressive pits, like GSDs, are a product of their environment combined with genetics. As others have mentioned, I think we need to be careful about how we choose to handle this problem, because whatever laws are enacted for these dogs are sure to catch up with our own breed. And obviously, the culture of the community is going to dictate the level of peacefulness we share with our dogs, and in combination with reasonable ACOs and public servants, how to handle things when situations veer out of control.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

At some point I will watch this. I didn't know that was a myth.

All this comes back to is I guess what I see from threedogs, is that the alternative to banning the breed is licensing which doesn't work. If it doesn't work, and asking people to take appropriate care of their PB's doesn't work then the only choice is to ban the breed.

elfwolfe it sounds like there is some weird stuff going on with the dog attacks you talk about. Here Dog control and the police are involved with each attack, and I am pretty sure what's reported is accurate.

No-one has responded to my comments about puppy school and the two pitbulls?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is an article I wrote about Dog Breed Banners and Terrorism....I think it might just address the issue on the puppy classes and pit bulls - Each dog is an individual being and should be treated as such. In the case of the puppy classes...if any dog is too aggressive they might need private training to work on this behavior. 

http://petfoodtales.blogspot.com/2008/07/dog-breed-banners-terrorism-in-our.html


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am slow to admit this, but I agree with you. I have had a few Pit Bulls in the past, and now have three German Shepherds. The Pits simply acclimate themselves and for the most part do fine, excepting those abused to train to fight. Unfortunately, in the US there are too many Pit Bulls that have been trained to kill, at least other dogs.

I am a German Shepherd nut, but will tell you that a good working line GSD will bond with your family, and in some cases that means the dog will become very protective of property and family. Much more so then a Pit Bull/Rottweiler.

This happened with my dog Timber, and the best advice I ever got was to accept Timber for what he is, but never put him in a siutation in which he feels he needs to protect you.

Ironically, the dog is great at nursing home visits, festivals, with my kids, etc. But once home, he has decided his job is to protect me and my property.

The Pit Bulls/Rottweilers I have met and were properly raised are wonderful dogs.

Futhermore, Pit Bulls are much less aggressive toward humans then several other breeds.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: networknNo-one has responded to my comments about puppy school and the two pitbulls?


I didn't see that post. Sorry.

That is an unfortunate incident and if this was behavior was truly aggressive in IMHO it is something that can most likely be blamed on breeding, especially when seen in a pup so young. 

I've known quite a few pits, which is why I am so fond of them, however only a few of them where good with other dogs. 

With dealing with pit bulls you have to remember that people who where breeding them did so with the intention that they would fight/hunt

It sad to see such a loving noble breed turned into something that people fear.

And as much as I do love them, I admit to be wary of them when I have my own dogs out.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

ThreeDogs, see that is my point, if ultimately they have been bred to fight they aren't safe around other dogs and I would be wary around kids as well. I think since its impossible to control the breeding and or care that owners take with them, and given the risks, as unfortunate as it is, to see any breed banned, I think its the way forward, in my opinion at least. Interestingly we went to the wagnwalk today, and there would have been over 3000 dogs present, The pitbulls and pig dogs almost without exception were all muzzled. NONE were all leash in the off leash areas. I made a point of speaking to some owners and all without exception considered their dog to be at risk and they were watching carefully. As I walked up, every single one warned me about Thunder. Only 2 of the 20 or so I made a point of going to see gave Thunder any trouble, but is he a pretty laid back puppy and he doesn't invoke that behaviour in many dogs anyway.

I was GUTTED I forgot my camera, I'd have killed to show pictures of Thunder interacting with the other dogs, he was so cute. He is knackered now, asleep in his bed from running around. Did him the world of good. Some of the parents were awesome, allowing Thunder to interact with their babies and little kids, and I think he really enjoyed it, which is good because we hopefully will have one of our own soon enough. I saw a strange combination today, a pit bull collie cross. Not my favourite looking dog, but my nephew (15) took a real shine to the young lady who was walking with him.

It was beside a beach and I was thrilled that Thunder took an instant liking to the water and sand, though he was very frightened when I lead him onto the big rocks. I wasn't sure how to react to that, so I just gave him some reassurance and tried to get him to come long anyways. Its the first time I have seen him not sure of himself and I hope I didn't overdo it. I could tell he wanted to follow me when I called, but he couldn't bring himself too. When I carried him he was quite wriggly, but he was much better on the way back.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Please take a moment to check out this website, it does address the concerns that you have.
http://www.pitbullproject.ca/myths.htm

My GSD is seriously dog aggressive. If I were to take my dog to an event such as your wagnwalk he would have been muzzled along with all the Pits. If we start banning breeds because of peoples fears our beloved breed will be on the short list.

I am glad to hear that Thunder did so well for you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have never owned a pit but there are lots in my neighborhood and almost all are from one of our animal shelters here. Most are friendly and play nicely with Rafi. When I volunteered at the shelter I walked lots of pits and they were all very nice. I had to tackle one who got away from me once as I was putting on a slip collar and he had no problems with me tackling him. 

I have known several dogs that have been attacked by pits but I have known more that have been attacked by german shepherds! At one of the parks I go to there are several dog aggressive gsds and I have not run into aggressive pits there, although there are lots that go there. 

I am sorry that you have so many aggressive pits around you but it does sound like you do have responsible owners based on your experience yesterday.


----------

